# Long lasting Thera band gold



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello everybody !!!

I was about to give up on Thera band cuz they broke very fast.then I started experimenting and i found the perfect dimesnions for me.My drwas lenght is 72 cm Thera gold is 20 cm long ,2.3cm tapered to 1.5 cm.
The first set lasted 536 shots then one side broke at the pouch. I made another one ,but I used one side from the old set call it band 1, as I have lot of spare bands I did not want any extra so I decided to use it as long as it lasts.
The other side call it band 2 I acctualy cut it from a allready used set as well I just needed to recut it to dimesnions.
Now I marked band 2 that I recut. I dont know how many shots that had( I guess 150-300) anyway at 500 shots I noticed slight tear 3 cm front of the pouch. It's still going . The other side hoewer is still the original old set and I hat 630 shots on this set now so band 2 has allready 1166 shot in it .I now can see 2 rubbing marks at the pouch. I will keep shoting set until one of the bands break.

I will make a bandset with the same dimensions for my P51 extended fork to see the same band with longer pull how long will lasts. I will keep this tread updated.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thera-band Gold can be made to last a considerable time. shot in the foot has been testing a bandset of mine that has many thousands of shots logged so far and is still going strong.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Thera-band Gold can be made to last a considerable time. shot in the foot has been testing a bandset of mine that has many thousands of shots logged so far and is still going strong.


I must have shot 500 today, shredded a load of cans then smashed all my old cd & dvds ha ha, I,m off camping and taking it with me and i bet its still like new when i get back, i,ll be gutted when they finaley go, jeff


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is all about how you attach to the pouch I have found. I will try to post a pic of how I do it. Basically if you roll the edges inside and kind of create a tube then attach to the pouch it seems to last longer. Saunders flay bands last forever. I have had the same bands on the falcon since the day I bought it. Must be up to at least 5000 shots with it.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Band 2 broke first at the tear I told you about a.Total shots for this band since it has been recut is 769 shots. Band 1 however is still looking good and the tolat shot for this band is 1305 wowww.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> It is all about how you attach to the pouch I have found. I will try to post a pic of how I do it. Basically if you roll the edges inside and kind of create a tube then attach to the pouch it seems to last longer. Saunders flay bands last forever. I have had the same bands on the falcon since the day I bought it. Must be up to at least 5000 shots with it.


I think so too.Since this 2 sets of bands I realy care to tie the bands at the pouch very nice and neat.It sure has something to do with it!!!
Would be great if you can post that pic I realy care to see it.
Cheers.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just to let you know guys I am using a set now same parameters New record(full set of bands) is so far 760 shots and still looking strong. 
I have never thought that I will have a thera set that will last this long.
Cheers


----------

